# Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. Februar 2011)

*Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Hi Leute

Ich will mir in der nächsten Zeit einen guten Kopfhörer anschaffen, nur hab ich keinen Plan welcher gut ist. Ich will diesen hauptsächlich zum Zocken,aber auch viel zum Musik hören (an der Anlage, PC am meisten und vor allem mobil am I pod touch) und zum Filme schauen. Ich hör gern mit viel Bass daher sollte er dort auch nicht zu lau ausgestattet sein. 
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich diese beiden:
AKG K 530 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
AKG K 518 DJ - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Jeder der einen der beiden hat (oder vl. auch beide ), kann hier vl. kurz posten, wie gut sie an mobilen Abspielgeräten sind oder auch am PC.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung ein gutes Stück weiter helfen.

Mfg Stormtrooper


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Hab den 518 DJ und wenn du Bass willst ist das der KH deiner Wahl.
Wird laut genug an portablen Geräten und der Bass ist für die Preisklasse auch relativ präzise, Mitten und Höhen gehen halt etwas unter. Abschirmen tut er recht gut. Für unterwegs ist meine erste Wahl und das obwohl ich deutlich teurere InEars besitze.
Der K530 spielt eher neutral.


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ich habe beide Kopfhörer. 
Der 518 hat sehr viel Bass. Mehr als der 530 und für den Gebrauch in ruhigen Umgebungen vielleicht manchmal etwas zu viel. Für Unterwegs jedoch ein idealer Hörer, auch wegen der Abschirmung. 
Beides sind sehr gute, wenn nicht sogar die besten Kopfhörer für den Preis. Der 518 ist halt geschlossen und deshalb nicht direkt mit dem 530 vergleichbar. Der 530 hat eine recht neutrale Abstimmung und ist nicht so Bass betont wie der 518.


----------



## Rendex (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Hiho,
ich hab mir den 530 zu meinem neuen PC gestellt, aber er liegt noch verpackt im Schrank, weil andere Komponenten fehlen. Aber ein Tipp: geizhals.at. Ich hab meinen Kopfhörer beispielweise über geizhals bei Musicstore.de gekauft...55 Euro und KEINE Versandkosten. So für später, nach der Entscheidungsfindung^^

Gruß Rendex


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Das sind beide sehr gute kopfhörer in ihrer Preisklasse.
Der Akg k530 ist sehr neutral abgestimmt.
Der k518 ist eher warm abgestimmt, bei meinem kopf drückte er so sehr, dass ich es nicht ertragen konnte.
Für den mobilen Gebrauch wäre der k518 eher zu empfehlen, da er geschlossen ist.
Ich würde mir nochmal den creative aurvana live! anschauen, der ist eher auch warm abgestimmt(eigentlich ist es ein denon ah 1001)

Wie hoch ist denn dein max budget?
Und was für musik hörste denn so?
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, was für eine abstimmung bevorzugst du denn?

PS sollte es der k518 werden, bestell in am besten bei thomann


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal neutrale Kopfhörer probieren, falls du noch nie einen gehört hast. Neutral heisst nämlich nicht "bassarm", sondern eher "Nur Bass, wenn auch Bass vorhanden". Ergo bekommst du den Ton so, wie der Künstler ihn abgemischt hat.

Dieses ganze künstliche Aufblasen von Höhen und Tieftonanteilen ist meiner Meinung völlig gegen die Hifiphilosophie. Extremer gesagt, ich halte es für Tonvergewaltiggung.  Equilizer und solche Scherze braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Musik: Hip Hop, RnB, Techno 

@Lee 
Wenn man jetzt am I pod den Bass hochstellt, kommt der 530er dann an den des 518 ran?

@Rendex
Kannst ihn ja vl mal am MP3/4 Player probehören .

Rein vom Optischen würde ich zum weißen 530 tendieren, da er mir ja mehr zusagt.

@Madz 

Würdest du dann eher auch zum 530 er tendieren?


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Lass das mit Equalizern. Das ist Murks.
Der 530 hat nicht zu wenig Bass. Der 518 nur zu viel. Weiterhin ist der 530 mangels Abschirmung unbrauchbar für mobilen Einsatz.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ja, weil ich nicht künstlichen "Alarm" nicht mag. Jemand der Musik produziert wird schon wissen, wieso er den Bass/Höhenbereich gerade so abmischt. Menschen die an das Sounding der Pc Hersteller gewöhnt sind, mag das erst einmal langweilig erscheinen, aber ich höre nach einiger Gewöhnungsphase immer wieder, dass sie es nach einem Wechsel auf neutrale Kopfhörer doch besser finden.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. Februar 2011)

Also würdest du mir eher zu ganz anderen raten oder verstehe ich dich da falsch? Nebenfrage, wie ist das mit der Lautstärke? Umso höher der Widerstand, umso leiser ist doch der KH oder?
Wenn ich aber Zuhause hören würde, also Musik oder zocke, dann ist doch der 530 er eine gute Wahl?
Welchen würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Mein max. liegt so bei 80€.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Also ich würde den AKG k530 nehmen.



> Nebenfrage, wie ist das mit der Lautstärke? Umso höher der Widerstand, umso leiser ist doch der KH oder?


Genau, oder man muss eben einen mobilen KHV verwenden.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. Februar 2011)

Gibt's KH Verstärker? Wie ist denn der 530 so von der Lautstärke?


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Die gibt es.
Der K530 ist am PC und Ipod laut genug. Einen Gehörschaden kann man nicht bekommen, aber es wirklich laut genug. FÜr den K530 braucht man ehrlich keinen Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Also für mobile Geräte sollte der 530er ausreichend laut sein. 

Und ja, es gibt mobile KHV.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (27. Februar 2011)

Tja mal wieder was dazu gelernt . Also ich hol mir dann wahrscheinlich den AKG 530. Außer jemand gibt noch nen anderen guten Vorschlag ab. 
Kann ich eigentlich den KH, falls er doch der falsche für mich ist, einfach zurückschicken? Oder geht das nicht wegen irgendwelchen Hygiene Vorschriften oder so Zeugs.


----------



## Rendex (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Also ich hab den 530er jetzt mal Probegehört am Laptop. Lautstärke für mich mehr als ausreichend, Win Lautstärkeregler war vielleicht auf 30% und das hat mir gut gereicht...aber ich hör auch net so gern extrem laut Musik. Für draußen kann ich mir aber Vorstellen dass zu viel Lärm durchkommt, Unterhalten mit meiner Freundin (zugegeben mit leicht angehobener Stimme^^) ist möglich (sonst müsste ich ihn wohl auch zurückschicken XD). Von der Klangqualität her find ich ihn wirklich super, aber da hab ich halt auch icht wirklich Erfahrung mit Kopfhörern jenseits der 20 Euro, also da kannst du nix drauf geben 

Gruß

edit: Wenn du online kaufst kannst du ihn normalerweise im Rahmen des FAG innerhlab von 14 Tagen zurückgeben, aber das solltest du gegebenenfalls in den AGB des betreffenden Shops nachlesen wegen Wertminderung und so. Aber Grundsätzlich darfst du ein Gerät normalerweise so testen, wie es dir im Laden möglich gewesen wäre


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ja, zurückschicken geht ohne Probleme.  Leider hat Thomann Cyberstore die KH nicht. Die geben nämlich ein Jahr extra Garantie, 30 Tage Rückgaberecht und man zahlt keinen Versand.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

für mich ist das problem bei den hochomigen modellen ohne khv ja nicht die lautstärke, sondern dass sie ohne khv einfach mehr oder weniger matschig klingen.
Den creative aurvana live! könntest du nochmal probieren, der ist wie schon gesagt ein bisschen wärmer abgestimmt


----------



## iceman650 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Übrigens hat die Impedanz nichts mit der Lautstärke zu tun - sie gibt einfach nur den Widerstand des Kopfhörers bei 1khz an.
Die Lautstärke wird durch den Wirkungsgrad angegeben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (28. Februar 2011)

Schau dir nochmal die kh von superlux an, sind zwar kopien von akg und beyer aber sollen im p/l besser sein als der k530. Ich wuerde beide mal bestellen und was nicht gefaellt zurueckschicken!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*



> Für unterwegs ist meine erste Wahl und das obwohl ich deutlich teurere InEars besitze.


Als ob InEar sich mit einem echten Kopfhörer messen könnte...


----------



## PEG96 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

richtig gute in ears können sich schon mit bügel-kopfhörern messen, nur werden sie halt immer die nachteile der bauweise haben


----------



## TAZ (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Als ob InEar sich mit einem echten Kopfhörer messen könnte...


 
Können sie sehr wohl...
Ich habe selber mehrere gute InEars, zum Beispiel meine Sony MDR-EX500 LP kommen schon relativ nah an meine (doppelt so teuren!!) AKG K272 HD ran.
Und wer mal was wirklich ordentliches von Westone, Ultimate Ears, Shure oder Sony gehört hat, der weiß dass InEars Kopfhörern in nichts nach stehen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ich bin mit meinen billigen Koss InEars (Die Soundschwächen gleicht der EQ meines Players aus) auch zufrieden, aber ich bin froh wenn ich meinen BKH von Sennheiser auf hab. Der Klang wirkt auf mich einfach strukturierter. Das wird wohl selbst Ultimate Ears oder Shure nicht besser hinbekommen. 

Die Sony MDR-EX500 LP sind allein von der Bauform für mich absolut ungenügend. Ich krieg diese Klopper nicht gescheit ins Ohr, daher kann ich den Klang nicht beurteilen.


Klipsch oder Shure InEar werde ich mir aber bei gelegenheit anhören, zumindest die Modelle bis ~70€.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*



> Das wird wohl selbst Ultimate Ears oder Shure nicht besser hinbekommen.



Man soll nicht über Dinge urteilen die man nicht kennt  Was für einen Senni haste denn, dass da angelich kein InEar mithalten kann?


----------



## em_be (4. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ich habe die K530 seit mehr als einem Jahr in Betrieb, verwende sie allerdings nur am PC. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich mir ne Soundkarte mit KHV zugelegt: ne Auzentech Bravura 7.1. Der Unterschied ist besonders bei tieferen Tönen bemerkbar, aber auch sonst ist die Qualität leicht besser als am Onboardsound. Deshalb befürchte ich, dass dein iPod touch nicht das volle Potential des K530 ausspielen kann, da er einfach zu schwach für die niedrige Impedanz des KH ist. 
Die Kopfhörer an sich kann ich nur empfehlen, besonders zu dem Preis. Wie schon gesagt, wäre ein KHV nicht von Nachteil - dann hört man auch den Bass. Das Kabel ist 3 Meter lang und recht dick. Am PC stört das nicht, aber im mobilen Einsatz musst du das erst mal verstauen können. Zu Hause hast du den Vorteil, dass du eine recht großen Bewegungsradius um den PC hast, ohne die Kopfhörer abnehmen zu müssen. Es kann auch vorkommen, dass der KH beim gehen Geräusche verursacht. Das liegt an dem Lederbügel, der auf dem Kopf aufliegt. Der Kopfhörer sitzt sehr angenehm, aber nach mehreren Stunden kanns auch mal unangenehm werden. Jedenfalls bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Falls du mehr zum Einsatz am PC und der Soundkarte wissen möchtest, kann ich dich ganz dezent auf den Link in meiner Signatur hinweisen


----------



## Warlock54 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ich hab die K518 dj und bin sehr zufrieden. Würde sie vor allem für Hip-Hop und House schon sehr empfehlen. Solider Bass aber auch meiner Meinung nach klare Höhen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (7. März 2011)

Also, Ich hab mir jetzt den AKG K530 geholt und muss sagen einfach geil. Das Teil hat einen guten Bass (nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel) sitzt gut und Musik hören und Filme schauen macht richtig Spaß. Bin voll zufrieden und würde ihn auch sofort wieder kaufen. Dieser Kopfhörer ist für diesen Preis nur zu empfehlen. "Daumen hoch"

Danke an alle die mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben und ihre Erfahrungen mit diesen KH gepostet haben.

MfG Stormtrooper


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*



> (nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel)


Genau das versteht man unter "neutral".


----------



## pascal_ch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Ich habe den AKG K530 auch heute bestellt  (weg vom Medusateil)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Wir erwarten eine detaillierte Rückmeldung!


----------



## pascal_ch (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

So mein Asus Xonar D1 ist mal angekommen und erfolgreich installiert 

Uaaa bereits mit meinem Medusateil ein Hammersound in BF BC 2.
Ich frage mich jetzt, wieso ich    solange  meinen Onboardsound belassen habe.

Jetzt noch warten auf meinen AKG K 530 

Eine Frage ist aber bereits aufgetaucht: es wurde ja der Xonar D1 Audio Center mitinstalliert  (neuster Treiber aus dem Web W7 64B)
Wieso wird mein Sound nicht darauf angezeigt, wenn ich etwas mit dem Media player laufen lasse? mit Itunes klappt es, ich kann dann auch daran herumspielen....

und was zum teufel ist Samplingfrequenz? gibt es ein gutes Rezept wie das Ganze einzustellen ist? 

Danke


----------



## PEG96 (14. März 2011)

Am besten du nutzt zum abspielen einfach foobar+asio Plugin das sorgt für die beste quali und gibt alles bitgenau wieder, sodass du dich nicht mit der samplingrate herumschlagen musst.


----------



## pascal_ch (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

ok danke

ich mach mich darüber mal schlau


----------



## pascal_ch (15. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Hm ich habe da mal ein bissschen herumgesurft betreffend Foobar+Asio.

Gibt es dafür eine Deutsche Anleitung? und ist es richtig, dass ich dann foobar und Asio benötige? (was ist zB. Wasabi?) 

Was ist denn der Vorteil von Foobar? und Asio oder Wasabi?

Danke


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Also du machst es so:
Du lädst dir das asio-plugin für f2k runter
dann fügst du die .dll in den components ordner von f2k ein
Vorher lädst du dir noch asio4all herunter und wählst dort deine soka aus

Asio sorgt dafür, dass der windows kernel umgangen werden kann, was in besserer audioquali resultiert
Wsapi sorgt soweit ich weis auch dafür, dass der windows kernelmixer umgangen wird, mehr weiß ich darüber nicht, da ich auf asio vertraue.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*



> Vorher lädst du dir noch asio4all herunter und wählst dort deine soka aus



Braucht man nicht bei einer Asus Xonar, da sie schon ASIO-Treiber im eigenen Treiberpaket integriert hat.


----------



## PEG96 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Aso stimmt ja er hat ja ne xonar ich war von onboard soundkarte ausgegangen.


----------



## pascal_ch (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

hm und das heisst nur F2k?


----------



## PEG96 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Foobar 2000


----------



## pascal_ch (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

ohne plugin?


----------



## PEG96 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Sind diese Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? (AKG K518 DJ / AKG K 530)*

Hä?
Das plugin musst du wie beschrieben einfügen


----------

